# Skiff X build



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

Motors all ready with tiller extension


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

scott nathanson said:


> Motors all ready with tiller extension





scott nathanson said:


> Motors all ready with tiller extension


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Dimensions?


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

Fishshoot said:


> Dimensions?


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

Fishshoot said:


> Dimensions?


Did a spec sheet so I wouldn't forget lol


----------



## Mick Perisho (Apr 13, 2020)

scott nathanson said:


> Skiff X
> Personal demo boat build


what brand is the skiff. I would like to know more please


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Nice


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

Mick Perisho said:


> what brand is the skiff. I would like to know more please


The boat is a copy of the old Kennedy craft 14ft skiff.A friend of mine aquired the mold and is going into production he is building this one for me to do some testing once he gets it dialed in he will be selling them .I will be helping him give demo rides and marketing the skiff .if you have any other questions feel free to ask .as I started this thread to show pictures of the process from start to finish .we have tested the 1st skiff a few weeks ago with a 20hp tohatsu and it did very well .


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

I thought it looked familiar. I had a 14’ Kennedy Kraft. Had some fun times in that thing.


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

Some new pics of the progress


----------



## gulfcoaster (Aug 8, 2019)

scott nathanson said:


> Some new pics of the progress


What’s the price point on the skiff?


----------



## Pepechorizo (Sep 5, 2013)

I know where that mold came from. And I’ve got a buddy who still has one and loves it. Super cool


----------

